
Free Tuition Will Bleed Colleges Dry - paulpauper
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-11-26/free-college-will-ruin-the-finances-of-america-s-universities
======
buffaloo
Here’s a tip to colleges: Get out of the rental business (dorms), the
entertainment business (concert halls), the sports business (stadiums), the
travel business, the retail business, the financial services business ...
Maybe focus in one thing: Be the low cost leader for producing graduates using
disruptive technology.

